
Secret Passage Dating to 1660 Is Found Inside U.K. Parliament - ChrisArchitect
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/world/europe/uk-parliament-secret-door.html
======
ChrisArchitect
whoops, Discussion on earlier BBC post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22421365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22421365)

